# Ranger 24?



## redstripesailor (Sep 6, 2006)

Does anybody know anything about a Ranger 24?


----------



## SteveCox (Jul 12, 2006)

http://homepage.mac.com/socrates4718/Ranger/KentRanger24/indx.html.
Try that for some info. Be aware that there are two manufacturers of Ranger sailboats. The link above is for a Kent Ranger 24 which was made in Kent, WA. The better known Ranger line designed by Gary Mull was made in SoCal.


----------



## redstripesailor (Sep 6, 2006)

That's good stuff Steve, Thank you. I've never heard of a Kent Ranger.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Ranger 24*

FYI :
The above comment is true. If you are referring to a Ranger 24 - it would have to be a Kent Ranger 24 familiar in the Pacific Northwest. But Ranger Yachts of So. Cal was built by Jensen Marine [who also built the Cal sailboats]. The sizes of Jensen Marine Rangers were 23 ft., 26 ft. up to 37 ft. They were designed by Gary Mull (exclusively).
The Kent Ranger was designed by Ray Richards. They are lighter but not faster. I would definitely opt for a Ranger 23 or preferably a Ranger 26 due to its better construction quality and ease of handling.


----------



## Richman7777 (May 28, 2010)

*Kent Ranger*

I have a Kent Ranger 24' - 1978. It's not fast but has pretty good amenities and seems pretty sea-worthy. I'm not a real experienced sailor so I don't know how it compares to the other Rangers but it's similar to a San Juan 24 but seems to be better able to handle more people in comfort because of the seating arrangement. Had 6 on the boat the other day and we weren't crowded. I'm new here and haven't figured out how to put a picture of my boat up yet... but I'll figure it out. Rich


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

*Ranger (from Kent, WA)*

Back in the day I used to crew some on a R-24. I also raced and cruised a Ranger 20 for 5 delightful years.
The R-24 fleet and the SJ-24 fleets used to race same courses, each for their own one design trophies. Both were designed to the old quarter ton IOR and both were about the same average speed around the buoys. The Rangers were noticeably more stable with the chute up, tho. (The Kirby-designed SJ had quite a reputation for washing off spreader tips on a windy run with a chute up!) 

For general cruising, the Ray Richards Rangers had an excellent interior design, with head aft. Matter of fact, C&C used/copied that interior for one their C&C 24 variants.

Ray Richards designed both his Ranger 20 and 24 for easy and efficient sailing with their cockpit layouts, and with useable interiors that could cruise with a couple easily. Both were unusual for having positive floatation. While having enough foam blocks under parts of the interior did reduce storage somewhat, it's a nice safety feature -- this came about because the owner of Ranger Boats had a concern about boats sinking and wanted the larger line of sailboats to be as unsinkable as their older line of sailing dinghies.

Note also that the R-24, with its motor well, has massive cockpit drainage for going offshore. Along with a bridge deck, it's a very safe boat. Unusual then (or now) the Rangers were build with spendy take-apart molds for the cockpit and interior. That's how they are able to have the face of the seats slope back to give foot room.
The "off shore ancestor" of the R-24 was likely Ray's Haida design. Still popular as a budget ocean boat.

Fair winds,
L

ps: trivia -- Ranger Boats of Kent, WA, is a much older company than "Ranger Yachts" in California... which was illustrated by a _very_ humorous legal challenge in 1980.....


----------



## Richman7777 (May 28, 2010)

I've learned a lot since my last posting. I still have my Kent Ranger 24'. While the Ranger Yachts 26' is a much faster boat it's garbage compared to the Kent Ranger in terms of construction and durability. 

The Ranger Yachts 26 has a few issues and a few good things. First: it's fast. With a PHRF rating of 198 it will slaughter my Kent Ranger at around a PHRF 288. 

Anyone who knows much about either boat would never suggest the Ranger 026' is built better. Let me start with the Ranger 26'...

The Ranger 26' has an iron, bolted on keel... which sometimes breaks off. This is inconvenient and results in the boat sinking. This, of course, can be averted if you are willing to pay the $150 per bolt to have them replaced... a cool $750. then, you must also fare the keel... a haul out and another few hundred dollars. Now... you're ready to begin work on the cabin. It will be dry-rotted because it's a plywood core. Well, that's a problem. You can't just rip it out because it's part of the boat. So you inject it with stuff that's like Botox for crappy boat decks and hope for the best. It doesn't really work, but you feel better... so onward you go - ignoring the transom that is also rotted. Then you start to realize that the interior is also rotted because the cabin wasn't able to keep water out. Well, that's a shame... but it's fast. 

Enter the Kent Ranger...

It's cabin is 1" of solid fiberglass that will never rot. It's keel is lead shot encapsulated and integrated within the hull... so there's no maintenance, worry about dry rot or concern about faring the keel. Now, compare the standing rigging between the two boats. One is designed for the bay and the other is rigged for the ocean. The comparison is laughable. The Kent Ranger, designed to go out of the bay, has substantially larger rigging. Add to that the positive flotation and the many other safety features on the Kent Ranger and you have a very different boat. It's not as fast - 288 compared to 198 - but I've had mine in 35+ knot wind and just having fun. I'd take her anywhere.


----------



## Dauntless Brent (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey Richman7777. I have a Ranger R29. Wanna race? "I'd take her anywhere", You, would be showing up a week later. The only thing that's "laughable" is your opinion.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

Dauntless Brent said:


> Hey Richman7777. I have a Ranger R29. Wanna race? "I'd take her anywhere", You, would be showing up a week later. The only thing that's "laughable" is your opinion.


You are entitled to laugh -- sans daunt -- after... you have re-glassed all the tabbing under your forward berth in the R-29. Common weakness, but easily fixed.
That's a Mull design and it's a _Very_ good sailing boat. I used to race on one and had some memorable offshore deliveries on that boat. Great fun to sail, albeit less fun to spend a week cruising on. I do not believe that Mr Mull cared much about studying galley design. 

As for Dissing the Ray Richards-designed Ranger 24, you need to slow down on the dissing. No one's gonna make fun of the great Mull _Ranger Yacht _design family (23,26, 29, 33). Try not to be so competitive...

The OP is mistaken about the layup, BTW, but in fact the R-24 _is_ also a well-engineered hull. Unlike the low sill on the R-26 cabin entry the R-24 has a full height bridge deck with the traveler and primary winches ideally located. Nice Safe(!) setup for rough seas.

Different design briefs, and different customers...
Both excellent for their intended market, just not the _same_ market.

L


----------



## Dauntless Brent (Jun 8, 2013)

Ok, Olson34. I will retract what I said. I haven't had any issues with my boat, however I have heard about the Ranger R29 having an issue with the wood block under the compression post. I know that they are not perfect, I just love my Gary Mull boat. It's perfect for me. Also, you are correct about the galley design . As a live aboard on an R29, I can say it is the only real shortcoming of the boat.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

So after some research, 
from a combined PHRF averages db site on-line, and from an old friend that raced a Ranger 24 many starts a season for way over a decade...
I would go with about 200 for a base rating for the Ranger 26-1, and about 240 for the Ranger 24.

Kinda sorta significant, but then given the differing lengths, still an apples-to-oranges comparison.
And, this reveals nothing about their sea-keeping abilities, construction, and engineering.

Any owner of either boat will likely be happy with his/her choice.


----------



## okanenai (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey Richman7777, 

I just began the proud owner of a '74 KR24. Info online is hard to find, do you have any recommendations of where to look? 

there's a scan of a fax of a copy from someone with a username 'socrates' who had it posted a while ago but even that has disappeared

thanks in advance for the help and the info in your post


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

okanenai said:


> Hey Richman7777,
> 
> I just began the proud owner of a '74 KR24. Info online is hard to find, do you have any recommendations of where to look?
> 
> ...


The Ranger Boat factory in Kent, WA, never used any slick (full bleed printing) brochures, back in the day. They would used offset printed flyers. If you want a digital copy, I may have one around here somewhere. I used to be a dealer for them, circa 1980. 
Sidebar: I suspect that archival material will become more scarce, after the formal disbanding of the Ranger 20 National Assn, a few years ago.

If you wish, I believe that you can email me by clicking on my name here and choosing a contact option.

Loren


----------



## Richman7777 (May 28, 2010)

The things I stated are not opinions. It's also not a secret that the Kent Ranger 24 isn't fast. It's something like a 288 PHRF compared to the 198 of the Ranger 26'. Mind you, I like the Ranger 26. If it weren't for the nigh-mare of potential repairs I'd consider one. My boat has nearly no maintenance. I've had her for over three years (in the salt water) and I've just applied a couple coats of teak oil and brushed the bottom every year. 

All of that said... most sailboats are exactly the same speed - slow. You can split hairs if you like, but we get there at the same time... give or take 50 seconds. While you are replacing your deck, floor and other ill-designed features I will just sail. Guess who wins that one?


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

The KR24 has a core-less solid fiberglass deck? That is very unusual and would make it quite heavy. 

Most sailboats (especially smaller cruisery ones like this) on the water have solid fiberglass hulls. That isn't unusual at all.

I've never sailed a KR24, but there used to be one next to me in a marina. The engine compartment seemed like it had some major downsides: it takes a lot of space on an already small boat and you can't kick the engine up out of the water as easily for improved sailing performance.

They aren't uncommon around Seattle, there are quite a few listed per year on Craigslist and I've seen them in Duck Dodge and at local marinas.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

That 288 phrf for a ranger 24 is about 40 secs slow compared to the ones I race against to a degree in the Seattle area. There were two that Renton sailing own that were at 237 NFS at a race last spring. The 26 at 198 is on par for the base on those that I race against. One in my club is in the 230 range with a small jib also racing nfs too.

Marty


----------



## Richman7777 (May 28, 2010)

I make decent speed (5.5-6.5 knots or less in light wind average) with my KR24 but won't pretend it's a very viable racer because you can't take the motor out of the water to race... that costs you about a half knot off the top. That said, I guess racing isn't everything.

Here... https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152129408250550&set=vb.658300549&type=2&theater











A few examples of just having some fun. 

Yes, the deck is solid. It's not really heavy because most of the deck is very thin. It's only thick where it needs to be strong. The boat weighs 3150 pounds dry with a 1400 pound keel.

I haven't tried this yet, but I plan to. How about calling Ray Richards to ask about the KR24? Richards, Raymond H, Phone: (949) 642-6592?

I have the original invoice for my boat as well as the factory brochure - but it's all 'chicken-scratched' up with the sail selection drawings of the buyer, or salesman - not sure which.

They are not a very flat bottom boat. That's good and bad. They are about the smoothest rough water boat you will encounter but all that smoothness costs you in speed. I'm not pretending I won't be slower than most boats like a San Juan 24' but I will be safer and I'll have more usable space inside by a margin. I wouldn't pretend it would be as fast as nearly any 28' boat - that would be silly. But neither does the Dana 24' pretend to be fast and I can sail circles around the Dana... and have, since a buddy owns one and I did that as a point to rib him with over a glass of wine and many laughs. They are different boats designed for different purposes.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

As for comparing to the SJ24, I watched the two one design fleets race together for years. Speed around the course was 'bout the same. The Ranger did handle heavy air spinnaker runs a LOT better than the SJ.
For racing, all of the Ranger 24's here would take the engine out of the well and store it in the seat locker. There is a stock plug that goes into the bottom of that well.

Loren


----------



## Richman7777 (May 28, 2010)

That's great information, thanks! I'd love to find one of those plugs! But if the boat isn't over-loaded the water doesn't touch it anyway. As for taking the motor out to race: I was told that wouldn't comply with the rules... but I admit I'm not really an educated racer. My motor is a little big for that anyway (7.5 hp Honda) but I'd like to get a much smaller one... just for grins. New sails are on the horizon too. I don't have a chute yet, so that could happen too, though it's less of a priority since I don't race her... yet. I probably will in the future.

As for the "My boat is awesome and yours sucks!" mentality is concerned: I think they're all awesome - but in different ways.

As an aside: Here is a guy taking a bone stock SJ24 around the globe. No comm equipment, no mods and no autopilot of any kind. I hope he survives. You can follow him here...

SPOT Shared Page

And if you have a line on a motor well plug for my boat... I'd be very happy to have one!!


----------



## Richman7777 (May 28, 2010)

So, as luck would have it I was able to find a plug for the motor-well just yesterday. It fits nicely and I can't wait to sail with the motor out of the water and no drag from the hole. I'm really looking forward to being able to hold my own in the races. Now... if I just had better sails.

As an aside: The gentleman I bought the plug from is selling his KR24 in Seattle. I think he said he's asking $3800 but lowering $100/week until it sells. He bought a KR26 so he could have more room. He did say the KR24 will sail circles around the KR26 - no surprise since they are totally different boats with different design goals.

I must also stand corrected on the probable PHRF rating of the KR24. 240 minus pennies is probably around the right number based on what those here say and what I've found from others who have owned one and raced. I have friends who race SJ 24s all the time including one who wins his class pretty much wherever he goes. I plan to sail with him on my boat in the near future to learn a bit and get his opinion on the boat itself.

I'd love to see other KR24s too. If anyone is interested in exchanging pictures or organizing a rendezvous of type for next season I think that would be very fun! Email me at [email protected] and I'll give you my information. I know there is an active KR26 club but I don't know of anything for the KR24. The boats are amazing, so I'm learning. They are very solid as most know. Would love to know how many of the 65 (?) that were made still exist.

Now... on to look for new sails - or "like new". If you have anything, let me know.


----------



## SFRanger24 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Richman7777,

I just bought my first sailboat last weekend, which is a Ranger 24. I'm sailing it in the SF Bay. Did I understand your post correctly that there were only 65 of these boats made? Very interesting!

Greg


----------



## Putnamehere (Dec 6, 2017)

I suppose this thread is way too old but just in case, does anyone know the name of Tom Hukle's (Yacht Riggers) Kent Ranger 24 in Seattle? I bought his Haida 26 about 48 years ago. He said he then bought a new Ranger 24. I never saw it or pics so am just curious what it looked like (colors) and it's name. Thanks.


----------



## Hairy-o (Jul 3, 2014)

TSOJOURNER said:


> *Ranger 24*
> 
> FYI :
> The above comment is true. If you are referring to a Ranger 24 - it would have to be a Kent Ranger 24 familiar in the Pacific Northwest. But Ranger Yachts of So. Cal was built by Jensen Marine [who also built the Cal sailboats]. The sizes of Jensen Marine Rangers were 23 ft., 26 ft. up to 37 ft. They were designed by Gary Mull (exclusively).
> The Kent Ranger was designed by Ray Richards. They are lighter but not faster. I would definitely opt for a Ranger 23 or preferably a Ranger 26 due to its better construction quality and ease of handling.


Why would you think the Ranger 24 is not built of the same quality of a California Ranger 23? I have a Ranger 24 Ray Richards design built by Kent Ranger and it has held up well


----------



## Hairy-o (Jul 3, 2014)

Putnamehere said:


> I suppose this thread is way too old but just in case, does anyone know the name of Tom Hukle's (Yacht Riggers) Kent Ranger 24 in Seattle? I bought his Haida 26 about 48 years ago. He said he then bought a new Ranger 24. I never saw it or pics so am just curious what it looked like (colors) and it's name. Thanks.


I saw one for sale on lake union about 10 years ago


----------



## Hairy-o (Jul 3, 2014)

Richman7777 said:


> I make decent speed (5.5-6.5 knots or less in light wind average) with my KR24 but won't pretend it's a very viable racer because you can't take the motor out of the water to race... that costs you about a half knot off the top. That said, I guess racing isn't everything.
> 
> Here... Log in or sign up to view
> 
> ...


I also have. R24 and totally agree the boat is very stable, and maintains a decent hull speed.


----------



## Hairy-o (Jul 3, 2014)

Hairy-o said:


> I also have. R24 and totally agree the boat is very stable, and maintains a decent hull speed.


My boat is in Gig Harbor how bout yours?


----------

